# SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch Sachsen



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

...wat die in NRW können, schaffen wir doch mit links...

also jungs aus der region, ideen sammeln angesagt!

Ort: Dresden
Wann?
Wo genau? ich finds ja bei watzke, nicht am neustädter markt sondern direkt im brauhaus, recht angenehm ...

also, auf auf


----------



## thomass5 (15 Dezember 2009)

gern, hab zwar ne gute Stunde bis DD aber wäre gern dabei.
Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

thomass5 schrieb:


> gern, hab zwar ne gute Stunde bis DD aber wäre gern dabei.
> Thomas



zu zug oder mitn auto?
alles was mit öpnv erreichbar ist, ist natürlich eine option ...

schlafplätze kann ich nur bedingt anbieten ... iso und schlafsack halt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...wat die in NRW können, schaffen wir doch mit links...
> also, auf auf




wir waren letzes mal 15 Leutz +- 1-2.... (oder Helmut ???)


dann mal los.... und wenn Termin irgendwie passt würd ich sogar vorbeikommen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> also jungs aus der region, ideen sammeln angesagt!
> ...



... manchmal haben auch Mädels gute Ideen 

PS: hatten wir nicht mal einen SPS-Forum-Gleichstellungsbeauftragten?


----------



## thomass5 (15 Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Auto . Stammtisch heist für mich auch, das ich danach noch fahrtüchtig sein kann wenn ich möchte ;-) .
Öpnv ist unter 2,5h nicht drinn.
Thomas


----------



## Homer79 (15 Dezember 2009)

wenn du das brauhaus watzke in mickten meinst, bekomm ich hin ca. 5 min rad hinzu, ca. 2h mint rad rückzu, ich wär dabei

würd mich freuen, wenn hier mal was wäre...


----------



## marlob (15 Dezember 2009)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Mit dem Auto . Stammtisch heist für mich auch, das ich danach noch fahrtüchtig sein kann wenn ich möchte ;-) .
> Öpnv ist unter 2,5h nicht drinn.
> Thomas


Dann auf jeden Fall ein Hotel nehmen.
Oder bei VL mit nem Schlafsack


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

ok, wir haben damit schon mal das watzke gebont und mädels sind natürlich immer gern gesehen, da kann ich auch was ohne iso+schlafsack einrichten ^^ ... wann?? schaffen wir es noch zwischen den jahren???


----------



## marlob (15 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... schaffen wir es noch zwischen den jahren???


Dann solltest du aber was zwischen den Jahren 2009 und 2011 planen


----------



## Homer79 (15 Dezember 2009)

da es ja glei um die ecke ist, bin ich relativ flexibel...von mir aus ja!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ....wann?? schaffen wir es noch zwischen den jahren???




dann bin ich raus !!!!


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> dann bin ich raus !!!!



tja, NRWler halt


----------



## marlob (15 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> tja, NRWler halt


Wir können halt nicht überall feiern


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> tja, NRWler halt




.... mit nem Job in Lübeck zwischen den Jahren... wenn jemand aus dem Forum zufällig in der Gegend ist .... man findet mich abends im LPC .... manchmal...


----------



## marlob (15 Dezember 2009)

@VL:
mach doch einfach mal ein paar Terminvorschläge


----------



## Homer79 (15 Dezember 2009)

dienstag zum schnitzeltag, is sehr lecker


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

dienstag, 22. dezember, brauhaus watzke ... Punkt?


----------



## Homer79 (15 Dezember 2009)

da muss ich morgen nur mal mit meiner besseren hälfte wegens kind aufpassen reden...tischtennis ausfallen lassen, ja ich denk bei mir sollte es passen...muss nur am 23. arbeiten auch blöd;(...wie wärs mit dem di nach weihnachten?

aber auch egal...würd trotzdem kommen!!!


----------



## Homer79 (15 Dezember 2009)

> Wir können halt nicht überall feiern



aber dresden und umgebung sinds auf jeden fall wert
und wenn man vielleicht vorher mehr zeit einplant kann man ne wunderschöne erkundungstour machen oder wies halt auf englisch heisst...ich mag lieber deutschreden


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

nach weihnachten geht auch
bin bis einschließlich 6. jänna freigestellt...


----------



## marlob (15 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> aber dresden und umgebung sinds auf jeden fall wert
> und wenn man vielleicht vorher mehr zeit einplant kann man ne wunderschöne erkundungstour machen oder wies halt auf englisch heisst...ich mag lieber deutschreden


Wenn der Termin passt, würde ich ja kommen 
Aber der 22.


----------



## Homer79 (15 Dezember 2009)

na wenns einigen passt, gern danach, müsst halt nur gucken, das meine frau frei hat(wenns schon vormittags losgeht), sonst müssst ich den kleinen mitbringen, weil die kita zu hat, das ist eher suboptimal...

vl wird wohl ne kurze umfrage starten müssen...der rest passt sich an, oder?


----------



## Nordischerjung (16 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> .... mit nem Job in Lübeck zwischen den Jahren... wenn jemand aus dem Forum zufällig in der Gegend ist .... man findet mich abends im LPC .... manchmal...


was machst du denn in meiner Gegend?


----------



## thomass5 (16 Dezember 2009)

ich pass mich an 
Thomas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Dezember 2009)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> was machst du denn in meiner Gegend?


 

Wie soll ich es nennen ??? Entwicklungshilfe würde passen *ROFL*




Nein.... ich nehmen hier eine Verpackungsanlage in Betrieb......


----------



## Homer79 (16 Dezember 2009)

watt isn nu mit Terminvorschlägen oder Leuten die mitkommen


----------



## IBFS (16 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> watt isn nu mit Terminvorschlägen oder Leuten die mitkommen


 
Ich bin dabei - PN an VL hatte ich schon geschrieben.
Nur das Datum ist leider noch unklar.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Homer79 (16 Dezember 2009)

das klingt gut...
na vielleicht werdens ja auch noch paar mehr


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2009)

teilnehmer bisher:

Homer79
IBFS
thomass5
vierlagig
...

termin:
a) schaffen wir es noch dieses jahr?
b) wollen wir noch dieses jahr?


----------



## Homer79 (17 Dezember 2009)

> termin:
> a) schaffen wir es noch dieses jahr?
> b) wollen wir noch dieses jahr?



zu a) wegen mir, ja
zu b) gern, wenns zeitlich passt


----------



## Nordischerjung (17 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es nennen ??? Entwicklungshilfe würde passen *ROFL*


Na Na, du bist doch froh aus eurer Räucherhöhle raus zu kommen
und endlich einmal schöne frische Luft zu schnuppern.


----------



## RGerlach (17 Dezember 2009)

*Sachsentreffen*

Hallo Sachsen (und Freunde)

ich hätte auch Interesse.

Der 22.12. ist als Termin leider nicht so ideal.

Ich werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden, wenn der Termin fix ist.

Schöne Grüße aus den Landkreisen

Meißen (Arbeit)
Nordsachsen (Home)


----------



## sps-concept (18 Dezember 2009)

*Mitte*

na DD ist nicht grad die Mitte von Sachsen ;-) Und vor den Feiertagen ganz schlecht.

André


----------



## thomass5 (18 Dezember 2009)

... aber liegt auch nicht weit davon entfernt. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittelpunkt_von_Sachsen


Thomas


----------



## peppi (19 Dezember 2009)

*SPS/Watzke/DD*

Ich bin zwar bis heute nur "stiller" Leser, aber da ich gerade mitkriege, das
auch einige aus DD und Umgebung sind, fände ich Watzke/Mickten/DD eine
gute Wahl.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2009)

teilnehmer bisher:
Homer79
IBFS
thomass5
vierlagig
RGerlach
sps-concept (?)
peppi

ort:
watzke (Brauhaus)

termin:
nicht vor den feiertagen - danach und noch in diesem jahr? oder ganz entspannt in KW4?


----------



## thomass5 (19 Dezember 2009)

KW 4 (25. - 31.1.) ist bei mir schlecht :-( . Aber vielleicht kann ich mit der Arbeit noch was drehen.
Thomas


----------



## IBFS (19 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...oder ganz entspannt in KW4?


 
wer weiss denn wo ich in KW4 schon wieder rumhänge.
Ich schlage den *29. Dezember 2009* vor. 
Man muss doch nicht jeden Tag Gänse oder Knaller 
kaufen. Und nach mehreren Tagen "Vielsamkeit" ist die
Frau froh der der Mann wieder mal aus dem Haus ist.
Und wenn gut ist können wir in KW4, 8, 12 weitere Treffen
machen. Ich würde es nicht soweit rausschieben. 


Gruß

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (19 Dezember 2009)

... der 29 ist gut
Thomas


----------



## peppi (20 Dezember 2009)

29.12. klingt gut, ich bin ja "flexible"))


----------



## vierlagig (20 Dezember 2009)

also, wenn keiner der teilnehmenden etwas dagegen hat bestelle ich morgen einen tisch für den 29. dezember 2009


----------



## Homer79 (21 Dezember 2009)

29. klingt so nicht schlecht...ich hoffe ich kann da...aber werds bestimmt schaffen. was für ne uhrzeit?


----------



## vierlagig (21 Dezember 2009)

19/19.30/20?


----------



## Homer79 (21 Dezember 2009)

...die goldene Mitte, 19.30?


----------



## vierlagig (21 Dezember 2009)

ok, jetz is hier aber finale!

29. Dezember 2009, 19:30 Uhr
Brauhaus Watzke (maps)

Teilnehmer:

Homer79
IBFS
thomass5
vierlagig
RGerlach
peppi
+? (bis 29. ist ja nochn moment  )


----------



## RGerlach (21 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Sachsen und Freunde,

ich habe den Termin gespeichert.

Also müssen wir nur noch das Weihnachtsfest überleben.

Übrigens, Dank an 4L für die Organisation.

Allen ein schönens Weihnachtsfest.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## vierlagig (21 Dezember 2009)

update: tischreservierung erfolgt.


----------



## Homer79 (22 Dezember 2009)

> update: tischreservierung erfolgt.



welcher tisch? nicht das ich mich an den falschen setze


----------



## Homer79 (22 Dezember 2009)

ach ja, dienstag ist kein Schnitzeltag;(

so siehts aus:

http://www.watzke.de/ballhaus/watzkewoche.php


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ach ja, dienstag ist kein Schnitzeltag;(
> 
> so siehts aus:
> 
> http://www.watzke.de/ballhaus/watzkewoche.php



früher war dienstag immer schnitzeltag am dienstag ... wer hat das geändert? ich möchte den verantwortlichen sprechen! ... sorry, darauf hab ich nicht geachtet, aber beim ersten mal dürfen solche lapsusse evtl. ja noch durch gehen, oder?


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> welcher tisch? nicht das ich mich an den falschen setze



nur für dich mal ich ein großes schild


----------



## Homer79 (22 Dezember 2009)

> aber beim ersten mal dürfen solche lapsusse evtl. ja noch durch gehen, oder?



auf jeden Fall, is ja schon schön, das Du sowas hier ins Rollen gebracht hast!



> nur für dich mal ich ein großes schild


malen ist gut, du weisst ja wie das mit dem lesen ist


----------



## IBFS (30 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ok, jetz is hier aber finale!
> 29. Dezember 2009, 19:30 Uhr
> Brauhaus Watzke (maps)
> 
> ...


 

So Jungs, der erste RegioStammtisch Sachsen ist gelaufen. 

Es war Homer79, IBFS, thomass5, RGerlach anwesend.
Leider war 4L wegen erhöhter Prozessortemperatur nicht
anwesend - schade. Aber von dieser Stelle aus gute Besserung.

Ich fand, es war eine sehr angenehme Runde und das Bier war
auch sehr lecker. Immerhin waren zwei Teilnehmer sogar extra
aus Crimmitschau und Torgau angereist (starke Leistung).

Beste Grüße und alles Gute fürs neue Jahr.


Frank


----------



## Homer79 (30 Dezember 2009)

Ich fands auch sehr angenehm und vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten, wie schon erwähnt, schade das vl nicht dabei sein konnte, vorallem weil er den Start dafür gegeben hat.

Würde mich freuen wenn wir das mal wiederholen...


----------



## vierlagig (30 Dezember 2009)

ich möchte mich für mein fehlen entschuldigen. wie IBFS bereits erwähnte, war die prozessortemparatur definitiv zu hoch um das bett zu verlassen.
beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## RGerlach (2 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich möchte mich für mein fehlen entschuldigen. wie IBFS bereits erwähnte, war die prozessortemparatur definitiv zu hoch um das bett zu verlassen.
> beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei!



Hallo Sachsen,

erst mal ein glückliches und erfolgreiches Jahr 2010.

4L, wir (Teilnehmer) waren uns einig, dass weitere Treffen stattfinden. Du wirst also nicht umhinkommen, Dein Versprechen zu halten.

Viele Grüße

Ralph


----------



## vierlagig (3 Februar 2010)

*2. Regionalstammtisch*

Der 2. Regionalstammtisch ist für den *19. Februar 2o1o*, wieder in Dresden angedacht.
Über den Ort wird noch im Vorfeld rechtzeitig informiert.

bisher als Teilnehmer gemeldet:

Homer79
IBFS
RGerlach
thomass5
vierlagig


----------



## Homer79 (3 Februar 2010)

ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO

...vielleicht werdens ja paar mehr...


----------



## vierlagig (16 Februar 2010)

Freitag, 19. Februar 2o1o
Ball- und Brauhaus Watzke
19:30 Uhr


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2010)

taxi bringts, auch mich nach hause...
..nach einem sehr schönen, interessanten stammtisch mit IBFS, RGerlach und tohmass5...

schön wars, auch wenn IBFS seiner gründe wegen gegen halb 1 das lokal verließ...

freu mich aufs nächste mal!


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2010)

*paracetamol*



vierlagig schrieb:


> taxi bringts, auch mich nach hause...
> ..nach einem sehr schönen, interessanten stammtisch mit IBFS, RGerlach und tohmass5...
> 
> schön wars, auch wenn IBFS seiner gründe wegen gegen halb 1 das lokal verließ...
> ...



Nach einer Packung Paracetamol - diese Woche - kann ich ja nicht gleich
wieder bis 5 uhr früh auf den Putz hauen.   Aber wie du siehst, schlafe ich
ja doch noch nicht.   Die  Skeleton-übertragung aus Vancouver  war einfach 
zu spannend.

So - Schluss jetzt - Schlafen gehen!

grüße

frank


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nach einer Packung Paracetamol - diese Woche - kann ich ja nicht gleich
> wieder bis 5 uhr früh auf den Putz hauen.   Aber wie du siehst, schlafe ich
> ja doch noch nicht.   Die  Skeleton-übertragung aus Vancouver  war einfach
> zu spannend.
> ...



skeleton ist also spannender ... alles klar


----------



## Homer79 (20 Februar 2010)

gibts denn wenigstens bilder?
in ca. 8 wochen bin ich auch wieder komplett saniert...da komm ich auch wieder mit

freut mich, das es ein schöner abend war


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> skeleton ist also spannender ... alles klar


 
In deinen Alter wäre ich wirklich erst 5 Uhr raus, aber wieso 
bist du VOR 3 Uhr schon ins Taxi??? Hamse euch rausgeschmissen
oder war die Musik alle oder etwa das BIIIIIIEEERR


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> In deinen Alter wäre ich wirklich erst 5 Uhr raus, aber wieso
> bist du VOR 3 Uhr schon ins Taxi??? Hamse euch rausgeschmissen
> oder war die Musik alle oder etwa das BIIIIIIEEERR



ralph und thomas waren noch da, aber ich glaub die fässer hatten wir alle leer...


----------



## thomass5 (21 Februar 2010)

> Hamse euch rausgeschmissen
> oder war die Musik alle oder etwa das BIIIIIIEEERR



Licht wurde angeschalten, Musik aus und BIIIIIIEEERR war alle ;-) .
Bis demnächst.
Thomas


----------



## RGerlach (21 Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich glaube, ich bin alt.

Ich muss mich erst einmal erholen. Mein Umstieg auf nicht alkoholische Getränke war wohl leicht zu spät.

Aber dennoch: ich freue mich auf das nächste Mal.

@Homer79: 4L hat Fotos gemacht. Der Fotograf ist aber nicht drauf. Vielleicht gibt es die _zwei _Fotos mal zu sehen.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## vierlagig (21 Februar 2010)

RGerlach schrieb:


> @Homer79: 4L hat Fotos gemacht. Der Fotograf ist aber nicht drauf. Vielleicht gibt es die _zwei _Fotos mal zu sehen.



die wollt ihr nicht wirklich im forum haben... sind auch nur zwei und dazu noch schlecht ... beim nächsten mal dann ein gruppenbild! ... und ein anderes lokal, das altpieschener macht koppaua


----------



## thomass5 (21 Februar 2010)

@4L mit den Fotos hast Du recht, die müssen nicht wirklich hierrein. Aber koppaua hatte ich keins.
Thomas


----------



## IBFS (21 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das altpieschener macht koppaua


 
Jungs - sehst - das war doch der Grund für meine sehr 
reduzierte Biermenge. Alter schützt manchmal sogar vor
Kopfschmerzen - kaum zu glauben!

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (21 Februar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nach einer Packung Paracetamol - diese Woche - kann ich ja nicht gleich
> wieder bis 5 uhr früh auf den Putz hauen.   Aber wie du siehst, schlafe ich
> ja doch noch nicht.   Die  Skeleton-übertragung aus Vancouver  war einfach
> zu spannend.
> ...



... was schützt hier vor Koppaua? Vorbeugend ne ganze Packung ... ;-)

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (21 Februar 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... was schützt hier vor Koppaua? Vorbeugend ne ganze Packung ... ;-)
> Thomas


 
NeNe - 

nicht Paracetalmol schützt vor Koppaua 

sondern

einfach weniger trinken  

Und da das WatzkeBier recht junges Bier ist, haut das auch mehr rein
als der alte Kasten Radeberger vom August 2009

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

spontanstammtisch:

heut abend, 21oo, ost-pol, der vierer gibt paar bier


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

noch keine zusagen ihr schnarchsäcke? was denn los? heulen könnt ihr auch morgen abend noch!


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

ok, für alle die soch nicht bekennen wollen, ich bin der typ mit den zwei bunnys. einfach ansprechen, euch wird geholfen!


----------



## Homer79 (24 März 2010)

schade das ich noch krücken habe 

was für bunnys...warum gibst du einen aus...hast du was zum feiern?


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

komm einfach, auch mit gehilfen!


----------



## Homer79 (24 März 2010)

ich kann ja leider noch nich mal autofahren zur zeit:sad:
...beim nächsten mal...


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Ihr seid ja echt fleissig mit eurem Sachsenstammtisch 
Das ist doch jetzt schon der dritte oder vierte in den letzten Monaten.

@Helmut
Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel daran ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> @Helmut
> Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel daran ;-)



wir hier in NRW, stehen mehr auf Qualität nicht auf Quantität


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2010)

...eigentlich waren es seit Dezember erst 2


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wir hier in NRW, stehen mehr auf Qualität nicht auf Quantität


Ein qualitativ hochwertiger Stammtisch wird es ja auch erst, wenn die
Quantität an Bier stimmt ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Ein qualitativ hochwertiger Stammtisch wird es ja auch erst, wenn die
> Quantität an Bier stimmt ;-)



die war doch immer gut, oder...?
wenn nicht beschwerden sofort an Axel!


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> die war doch immer gut, oder...?
> wenn nicht beschwerden sofort an Axel!


da gibts nichts zu beschweren


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2010)

viellecht treten die stammtische ja mal gegeneinander an ...obwohl ich jetzt gerade sehr wahrscheinlich ne eher sehr dicke lippe riskiere


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> viellecht treten die stammtische ja mal gegeneinander an ...obwohl ich jetzt gerade sehr wahrscheinlich ne eher sehr dicke lippe riskiere


Worin willst du dich denn messen?


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2010)

> Ein qualitativ hochwertiger Stammtisch wird es ja auch erst, wenn die
> Quantität an Bier stimmt



...oder was dachtest du?


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...oder was dachtest du?


Dann habt ihr aber sicher schlechte Karten 
Da ihr ja weniger seid, könnt ihr ja mal zu unserem nächsten Stammtisch kommen. Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen. Muss ja kein Wettbewerb werden
Nur ein gemütliches Besäufnis


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2010)

> Dann habt ihr aber sicher schlechte Karten



das dacht ich mir schon 
vielleicht passts ja mal...ihr seit auch immer in dresden herzlich willkommen 

...gemütliches besäufnis klingt super


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...ihr seit auch immer in dresden herzlich willkommen


Danke 
Ich war ja letztens auch in Stuttgart. Vielleicht kann ich Helmut, Axel und so ja mal überreden mitzukommen nach Dresden. Oder wir treffen uns irgendwo in der Mitte


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2010)

können wir ja auch mal machen...das forumsleben wird ja noch ne ganze weile andauer 
wird zeit, das die mal die beamer (a la enterprise) weiterentwickeln ...würde einiges vereinfachen...


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> können wir ja auch mal machen...das forumsleben wird ja noch ne ganze weile andauer
> ...


Das hoffe ich doch


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr aber sicher schlechte Karten



wir sind zwar weniger aber dafür gute leute


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich war ja letztens auch in Stuttgart. Vielleicht kann ich Helmut, Axel und so ja mal überreden mitzukommen nach Dresden. Oder wir treffen uns irgendwo in der Mitte



Mich brauchst du nicht überreden, ich komme auch so mit


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wir sind zwar weniger aber dafür gute leute


Stimmt 
Und wir haben die sehr guten ;-)

Aber da ihr eure Stammtische immer kurzfristig plant, kommt doch einfach mal
beim nächsten Regionalstammtisch NRW vorbei


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Stimmt
> Und wir haben die sehr guten ;-)
> 
> .......




Immerhin waren bei 1.NRW-Stammtisch von den Top30-Schreibern im Forum 7 dabei. Ich hatte damals auch ne Statistik gemacht wie % das von den Gesamtbeiträgen war aber den Wert vergessen ....

ja ja ja Qualität nicht Quantität........


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Immerhin waren bei 1.NRW-Stammtisch von den Top30-Schreibern im Forum 7 dabei. Ich hatte damals auch ne Statistik gemacht wie % das von den Gesamtbeiträgen war aber den Wert vergessen ....
> 
> ja ja ja Qualität nicht Quantität........


Also Zottel, Question_Mark, Markus, Helmut_von_der_Reparatur, Larry Laffer, Du, ich und noch einige andere. War schon gut besetzt.

Aber Homer79 meinte wohl eher die Trinkfestigkeit ;-)


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2010)

...meinte ich auch 

mh 7 is schon mal mehr als 4...aber wir sind ja eigentlich 5 feste ....mehr warens ja auch noch nicht :sm15:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Aber Homer79 meinte wohl eher die Trinkfestigkeit ;-)




da warst du ja beim 1. Treffen ein Totalausfall    beim 2. Treffen hatte Jette (die Bedienung) nen Muskelkater allein vom schleppen deiner Biere.....


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...meinte ich auch
> 
> mh 7 is schon mal mehr als 4...aber wir sind ja eigentlich 5 feste ....mehr warens ja auch noch nicht :sm15:


Das waren ja nur die 7 aus den Top30 die LilaStern meinte. Wir sind meist
so 12-15


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2010)

dat is viel...
scheinen nicht viele von hier im raum dresden zu arbeiten
...so im tal der ahnungslosen...wahrscheilnich gibts bei uns sps noch nich so lange


----------



## Homer79 (3 Juni 2010)

wollen wir uns bald mal wieder in dd treffen?

terminvorschläge bitte abgeben...neue leute sind gerne erwünscht!!!!!!


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juni 2010)

ich sach mal "nu!"


----------



## RGerlach (3 Juni 2010)

Bin dabei.  In KW25 ist Urlaub angesagt, also bitte vorher oder später.  Grüße  Ralph


----------



## Homer79 (3 Juni 2010)

ich hab die 29. & 30. KW Urlaub:

bleibt:

23KW
24KW
26KW
27KW
28KW
31KW


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juni 2010)

30/31 ist bei mir Urlaub angesagt
Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juni 2010)

23kw
24kw
26kw
27kw
28kw
[strike]31kw[/strike]


----------



## Homer79 (4 Juni 2010)

da fehlt ja jetzt nur noch frank...
oder auch noch andere...aber scheinbar gibts in dd nicht so viel aus dem forum


----------



## Homer79 (8 Juni 2010)

also sonst keiner ...egal...

nun zum termin...vom tag am besten freitag oder ...?


----------



## RGerlach (8 Juni 2010)

Also Freitags ist ok.

Aber wo ist Frank abgeblieben?

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## vierlagig (8 Juni 2010)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Also Freitags ist ok.
> 
> Aber wo ist Frank abgeblieben?
> 
> ...



das letzte mal am sonntag online gewesen ... vielleicht ignoriert er uns ja aktiv


----------



## Homer79 (8 Juni 2010)

...da haben wir nen tag...jetzt nur noch die woche dazu


----------



## IBFS (8 Juni 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das letzte mal am sonntag online gewesen ... vielleicht ignoriert er uns ja aktiv


 

8)8)8)8)8)8)8)8)

nene keine Angst, war die letzten Tage immer nur kurz per Funktelefon im
Forum. Aber zum Schreiben auf dem Minibildschierm hatte ich keine Lust.

8)8)8)8)8)8)8)8)

Auf Arbeit ist kein oder schlechtes Netz gewesen und abend hatte ich dann
genug vom Laptop - will doch keine VIERECKIGEN AUGEN bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Homer79 (14 Juni 2010)

wir haben nun immer noch keinen termin....freitag is klar....nur welchen...macht doch noch paar vorschläge???


----------



## RGerlach (14 Juni 2010)

Da Frank scheinbar unterwegs ist, sollte er vielleicht ein Statusbericht geben.

Dann können wir entscheiden, ob wir warten oder allein ein Treffen machen. Ich würde unsere Runde nicht gern verkleinern, weil wir uns bis jetzt noch nie alle zusammen gefunden haben.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Homer79 (14 Juni 2010)

> Ich würde unsere Runde nicht gern verkleinern, weil wir uns bis jetzt noch nie alle zusammen gefunden haben.



...das stimmt  

...trotzdem auch erstaunlich, das es im umfeld dd keine forumsmitglieder weiter gibt... , du und thomas sind ja auch noch nichtmal aus der direkten nähe...


----------



## Homer79 (23 Juni 2010)

was is den nu wegens vorschlägen?
frank scheint auch wieder da zu sein...gibts denn nun ne kw ansage???


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Juni 2010)

Oder:
Ihr organisiert euch zusammen einen Bus und kommt zum:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36870


Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Juni 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> was is den nu wegens vorschlägen?
> frank scheint auch wieder da zu sein...gibts denn nun ne kw ansage???



Klar: KW 27.


----------



## Homer79 (8 Juli 2010)

schade, dass sich keiner mehr dazu äussert  ​


----------



## RGerlach (8 Juli 2010)

Ich glaube wir haben auf Frank gewartet.

Bei mir sind die kommenden Freitage noch frei (außer 13.8.).

Jetzt kann Frank ja seinen Terminkalender rausholen.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Homer79 (8 Juli 2010)

> Ich glaube wir haben auf Frank gewartet.



...das stimmt wohl.

bei mir wirds leider vor august gar nichts mehr...


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben auf Frank gewartet.
> Bei mir sind die kommenden Freitage noch frei (außer 13.8.).
> Jetzt kann Frank ja seinen Terminkalender rausholen.
> Grüße
> Ralph


 
Hy Jungs,

ich habe mich deshalb nicht geäußert - sehts mir nach - weil sich in den letzten paar Wochen meine
Termine nahezu täglich geändert haben. Was ich aber sagen kann ist, das der

Fr 6. August 

der erste Freitag seit längerer Zeit sein wird, wo ich mit Sicherheit sagen kann, dass ich in Dresden bin. 
Vorher stehen noch Kurzulaub und zwei Wochen IBN bis 31.07. auf dem Plan

Grüße 

Frank


----------



## IBFS (5 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Fr 6. August


 
 Das wäre ja schon morgen!!!


----------



## vierlagig (5 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schon morgen!!!



is bei mir nich drin, ich fahr aufs jenseits von melonen
nächste woche gänge ab montag bis donnerstag, danach bin ich 17 tage zwischen le treport und brest unterwegs...


----------



## thomass5 (5 August 2010)

... ich komme morgen auf der Rückfahrt von Deutschlands größter Insel eventuel an DD vorbei, aber fänd es schön, wenn wir es nochmal verschieben könnten. 
Thomas


----------



## Homer79 (6 August 2010)

ich hab auch leider keine zeit....wär aber schön wenn wir dranbleiben könnten


----------



## marlob (6 August 2010)

Moin zusammen,

wir hatten mit ein paar Leuten beim Forumstreffen mal überlegt euren Stammtisch zu besuchen. 
Wenn ihr einen eurer nächsten Stammtische mal längerfristig planen könntet, würden wir mal mit ein paar Leuten vorbei kommen


----------



## Homer79 (6 August 2010)

> wir hatten mit ein paar Leuten beim Forumstreffen mal überlegt euren Stammtisch zu besuchen



...das klingt gut


----------



## RGerlach (9 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

für die längerfristige Planung:

Gibt es für September / Oktober bei jemandem gesetzte Termine?

Ich bin an einem Wochenende im Oktober verhindert (entweder KW40 oder 41).

In Erwartung eines größeren Treffens.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## thomass5 (9 August 2010)

Hallo,
bis jetzt gibts noch nichts großes im Kalender. Samstags würde es mir persönlich immer am besten passen wegen der Arbeit.
Thomas


----------



## Homer79 (10 August 2010)

bei mir ist bis jetzt auch noch nichts geplant.
mir ist freitags eigentlich lieber...ich pass mich da aber an...


----------



## mariob (10 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde mich auch mal zumindest bemühen zu erscheinen, um eigentlich mal zu sehen wer das alles ist.....
Freitags oder wie auch immer wäre Bockwurst, ich bin da flexibel.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Homer79 (8 September 2010)

...was ist denn daraus geworden...??? alle keine lust mehr oder keine zeit?


----------



## thomass5 (8 September 2010)

Lust schon, Zeit müssen wir finden
Thomas


----------



## Homer79 (8 September 2010)

Oktober 2010?


----------



## thomass5 (8 September 2010)

Gern, hab in den Schulferien (KW40/41)frei, da wäre bestimmt was machbar.
Thomas


----------



## Homer79 (8 September 2010)

mh...vielleicht kommen ja noch paar hinzu  40. kw sieht nicht schlecht aus...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2010)

Jungs, überlegt euch mal nach Westfalen zu kommen der Stammtisch steht !

hier noch mal der Link http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38333


----------



## RGerlach (8 September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin in KW 40 an der Nordsee. Ansonsten liegt Ende Oktober noch ein Absolvententreffen an (KW 42 oder 43). Genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest.

Interesse ist aber vorhanden


Ralph


----------



## Homer79 (6 Oktober 2010)

wie wolln mirs denn nu machen, entweder geben mal paar einen termin mit vor, oder ich/wir legen mal einen jetzt fest, sonst wirds ja dieses jahr nischt mer...

...wär ja schade, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> wie wolln mirs denn nu machen, entweder geben mal paar einen termin mit vor, oder ich/wir legen mal einen jetzt fest, sonst wirds ja dieses jahr nischt mer...
> 
> ...wär ja schade, oder?



Homer, setzt dich mit Frank und 4L ins Auto
und komm nach Bielefeld, bei uns klappt es 
mit den Stammtisch!


----------



## thomass5 (6 Oktober 2010)

> Homer, setzt dich mit Frank und 4L ins Auto
> und komm nach Bielefeld, bei uns klappt es
> mit den Stammtisch!



mich könntet ihr unterwegs aufsammeln



> wie wolln mirs denn nu machen, entweder geben mal paar einen termin mit  vor, oder ich/wir legen mal einen jetzt fest, sonst wirds ja dieses jahr  nischt mer...
> 
> ...wär ja schade, oder?



diesenFreitag/Samstag nächsten Freitag/Samstag übernächsten Samstag?
5l für die gestrige Feststellung von 4l gibts auch von mir!
Thomas


----------



## jabba (6 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Homer, setzt dich mit Frank und 4L ins Auto
> und komm nach Bielefeld, bei uns klappt es
> mit den Stammtisch!



Das wären dann die Überaschungsgäste :s18: ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Homer79 (7 Oktober 2010)

mh...is ja schon morgen...wird wohl da dieses jahr eher nichts...aber schön zu wissen das wir willkommen sind .

@ thomas
dieses we ist schlecht bei mir, aber freitag wäre mir die nächsten wochen eh lieber...samstag geht bei mir erst wieder ab der 43.kw.


----------



## vierlagig (7 Oktober 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> @ thomas
> dieses we ist schlecht bei mir, aber freitag wäre mir die nächsten wochen eh lieber...samstag geht bei mir erst wieder ab der 43.kw.



also nächsten freitag ... notier


----------



## Homer79 (7 Oktober 2010)

....hab grad meine LAG gefragt...also du kannst auch ....da würde es ja mal klappen


----------



## Homer79 (9 Oktober 2010)

so...wir sind also massiv auf den 15.10.10 in dd/? fixiert...wer noch lust hat...einfach melden


----------



## vierlagig (13 Oktober 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> so...wir sind also massiv auf den 15.10.10 in dd/? fixiert...wer noch lust hat...einfach melden



zur erinnerung: freitag, 15.10.201ß, 19oo, ball- und brauhaus watzke


----------



## RGerlach (13 Oktober 2010)

Hab gerade mein Zimmer angefragt / gebucht. 
Dresden ist wie immer recht voll und ich wollte nicht so weit laufen.

Freue mich schon auf Freitag.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Homer79 (18 Oktober 2010)

wie lang ging es denn noch am freitag?
sorry nochmal, das ich schon eher weg musste...


----------



## RGerlach (18 Oktober 2010)

Als die Stühle auf die Tische gestellt wurden (nach Mitternacht) sind wir raus.

Im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal war im Obergeschoss schon Feierabend.

4L kannte nichts in der Nähe, so dass wir uns verabschiedet haben.

Nächstes Treffen außerhalb von Dresden?

Für mariob dürfte Chemnitz / Zwickau günstiger sein. Lokalitäten sollte Thomas kennen. Ich kann die Bierstube "Zum Alten Hut" http://www.alterhut-torgau.de/ in Torgau empfehlen. Zum Essen gibts aber nur Kleinigkeiten.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## vierlagig (18 Oktober 2010)

du untertreibst... ich bin, glaub ich, erst kurz nach 1 ins taxi gestiegen...
ja, in der unmittelbaren nähe war nichts und du hattest ja diese kleine bierflasche noch in der hand


----------



## Homer79 (18 Oktober 2010)

die habt ihr wohl noch glei leer gemacht 

das klax ist doch gleich in der nähe 
(1min zu fuss)

http://www.nachtbar-klax.de/


----------



## mariob (18 Oktober 2010)

*Torgau ist auch o.k.*

Hallo,
wie ich schon am Freitag erwähnte ich wollte schon immer mal nach Torgau... Wie bei allen spielt aber der Zeitpunkt eine Rolle, kurzfristig geht aber wie immer am besten. Der Laden am Freitag war genial.

Grüße an alle
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (18 Oktober 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> die habt ihr wohl noch glei leer gemacht
> 
> das klax ist doch gleich in der nähe
> (1min zu fuss)
> ...



... da hätten wir Dich wohl wiedergetroffen? 

Ich war so gegen1 im Hotel ( siehe Forenbeitrag: http://spsforum.de/showpost.php?p=286983&postcount=3 ). Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Stammtisch. Ob in Dresden,Torgau,Chemnitz,Zwickau oder sonstwo ist mir gleich. Wenns machbar ist, bin ich da.

@4l wenn Du erst nach 1 im Taxi warst, was hast du noch so lange gemacht?(klax?).

Thomas


----------



## Homer79 (18 Oktober 2010)

wohl eher nicht...da hätt ich euch schon mitgenommen 

4l war wohl eher nochmal dort


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2011)

so, da thomas und ich beschlossen haben den schwanzvergleich links liegen zu lassen (meine "lösung" war nur zum anfüttern  ) und stattdessen lieber mal ein bier zu trinken:

hier, ralf, du, der laden, wo du erzählt hast, hat der nen biergarten? is ja nu mal grad saison - lasst mal gucken, dass wah das alsbald hinbekommen!


----------



## IBFS (17 Juni 2011)

gibt es für den Termin schon Vorschläge?
Vor dem Mo. 27.06. kann ich aber nicht.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> gibt es für den Termin schon Vorschläge?
> Vor dem Mo. 27.06. kann ich aber nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



alles klar, irgendwas ab dem 27. juni ... der 4L fährt... sammeltaxi ab dd ... chemnitz war es, oder?


----------



## thomass5 (17 Juni 2011)

schön, 27.6. - 03.07. müsste was zu machen sein wenn ich es schnell weis, 22.7.-29.7. und 14.8-21.8. sollte 100% gehen. Ist momentan nicht ganz einfach. Chemnitz war es nicht. Ich meine Torgau oder so von Ralf gehört zu haben (siehe auch Beitrag vom 18.10.10).

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> schön, 27.6. - 03.07. müsste was zu machen sein wenn ich schnell weis, 22.7.-29.7. und 14.8-21.8. sollte 100% gehen. Ist momentan nicht ganz einfach. Chemnitz war es nicht. Ich meine Torgau oder so von Ralf gehört zu haben (siehe auch Beitrag vom 18.10.10).
> 
> Thomas



der erste teil ist einem logisch denkenden menschen nicht würdig und zum zweiten teil: chemnitz - torgau - scheiß drauf, es ist weit draußen


----------



## thomass5 (17 Juni 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> der erste teil ist einem logisch denkenden menschen nicht würdig und zum zweiten teil: chemnitz - torgau - scheiß drauf, es ist weit draußen


1. mhm... 

2. weit draußen im ???

3. es ist spät!


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> 2. weit draußen im ???


tal der ehemalig ahnungslosen...ja, ja ... bin nicht alt genug um davon betroffen gewesen zu sein


----------



## thomass5 (17 Juni 2011)

mal sehen was Ralf sagt, ansonsten könnte ich auch nen schönen Biergarten suchen wenn es euch nicht zu weit ist.

Thomas


----------



## RGerlach (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

war das Wochenende verhindert.
Da Frank erst ab 27.06. Zeit hat, kann ich heute noch nichts sagen: ich darf entweder ab Ende KW26 oder die Woche darauf in den Süden von Österreich.

Habt bitte noch etwas Geduld.


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## mariob (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
was ist für ein Ort favorisiert? Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich bis dain wieder laufen kann, also je später desto besser für mich

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist für ein Ort favorisiert? Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich bis dain wieder laufen kann, also je später desto besser für mich
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Na dann gute Besserung. Und keine Angst,  ich hol dich ab und fahr dich bis vor den Tresen ;-)

Thomas


----------



## RGerlach (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin dieses Wochenende im Lande.

Wir können den Stammtisch am Freitag oder Sonnabend in Torgau stattfinden lassen.

Mein Vorschlag ist erst Essen in einem Restaurant am Marktplatz und dann die Bierkneipe besuchen. Falls Zum Abendbrot Bockwurst und Fettstulle reichen, kann das Essen vorher ausfallen.

Ich würde nur gern vorher einen Tisch reservieren, damit es etwas gemütlicher wird.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Homer79 (29 Juni 2011)

...schade, bei mir siehts die nächsten Wochenenden eher schlecht mit Zeit aus...:icon_frown:


----------



## mariob (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
also diese Woche wäre definitiv sehr schlecht, mit Autofahren und Laufen ist noch nix, das kann ich vergessen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tnt369 (3 Juli 2011)

wie steht es denn gerade?
bin vom 4. - 11.7. in Meißen und würde in der zeit
dann auch kommen falls der stammtisch da stattfindet.


----------



## IBFS (3 Juli 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> wie steht es denn gerade?
> bin vom 4. - 11.7. in Meißen und würde in der zeit
> dann auch kommen falls der stammtisch da stattfindet.



Auch wenn jetzt die Torgau-Fraktion aufstöhnen wird,
aber den Freitag 8.Juli könnte ich mir durchaus als
Treffpunkt in Meißen vorstellen.

Hast ja die ganze Woche Zeit eine passende Kneipe zu finden.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## tnt369 (3 Juli 2011)

hi frank!

währst du mit dabei? fänd ich super!
kneipe kann ich suchen, kein problem!
aber vlt. hat einer der "einheimischen" einen tip?


----------



## IBFS (3 Juli 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> hi frank!
> 
> währst du mit dabei? fänd ich super!
> kneipe kann ich suchen, kein problem!
> aber vlt. hat einer der "einheimischen" einen tip?



Naja, außer dem allseits bekannten 

http://www.vincenz-richter.de/

fällt mir nicht viel ein .... ist einfach zu nah an Dresden ;-)

Allerdings ist dort fast Weintrinkpflicht - haben die überhaupt Bier - keine Ahnung.
Und auch die Preise sind eher was für den gehobenen Familienabend.

Dann eher:

Außerhalb(besseres Parken):

http://www.qype.com/place/20776-Karpfenschaenke-Meissen

oder

Innerhalb(Platzreservierung wohl sinnvoll):

http://www.qype.com/place/157778-Heinrich-Meissen


Frank


----------



## IBFS (4 Juli 2011)

BUMP - oder wie das heißt!


----------



## tnt369 (4 Juli 2011)

hallo!
bin jetzt erfolgreich in meißen gelandet.
ich werd mich morgen mal hier umsehen nach einer
"angemessenen" kneippe.
bis dann!


----------



## tnt369 (6 Juli 2011)

bump? sagt mir nichts.

ich würde den biergarten oben auf der burg vorschlagen.
super lage und ausblick. inzwischen auch mit dem fahrstuhl
zu erreichen, man muss nicht unbedingt die treppen nehmen...
ich geh heute abend mal hoch und frag ob man reservieren
muss.
wer hat interesse am freitag  dort hin zu kommen?

gruß aus dem elbtal
thomas


----------



## Homer79 (6 Juli 2011)

....klingt sehr verlockend, schade das ich momentan keine zeit habe


----------



## IBFS (6 Juli 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> *wer hat interesse am freitag  dort hin zu kommen?*



ICH



tnt369 schrieb:


> bump? sagt mir nichts.


BUMP oder PUSH ... ist nur dafür da, den Thread wieder nach vorn zu schieben!

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (6 Juli 2011)

Muß leider arbeiten, schade. Ich wäre gern gekommen.

Thomas


----------



## tnt369 (6 Juli 2011)

freitag ist noch nicht fix. ich hab auch an den anderen tagen zeit.
momentan treib ich mich jeden abend in meißen rum ...
würde mich freuen wenn da die nächsten tage was möglich wäre.
wann gings den bei euch am besten?

gruß
thomas


----------



## IBFS (6 Juli 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> freitag ist noch nicht fix. ich hab auch an den anderen tagen zeit.
> momentan treib ich mich jeden abend in meißen rum ...
> würde mich freuen wenn da die nächsten tage was möglich wäre.
> wann gings den bei euch am besten?
> ...



Es bleiben doch nur noch Do. oder Fr. als Wochentage. WE is nisch und dann bist du doch wech, oder?

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (7 Juli 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es bleiben doch nur noch Do. oder Fr. als Wochentage. WE is nisch und dann bist du doch wech, oder?
> 
> Frank



vvo oder pkw?


----------



## IBFS (7 Juli 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> vvo oder pkw?



Mit dem Zug?  - an einem Wochentag zur Tageszeit gerne, aber nicht Freitagabend.
Da kommt man doch nicht zur nach Dresden. Erst recht nicht, wenn
wenn man auf die andere Elbseite muss.

Frank


----------



## RGerlach (7 Juli 2011)

Bin zurzeit in der Steiermark. So wie es aussieht, komme ich erst nächte Woche hier weg.

Schade.

Mit einem alternativen Ort zu Torgau habe ich kein Problem. Torgau rennt nicht weg und kann immerwieder als Treffpunkt gewählt werden.

Außerdem ist der Besuch eines "Externen" ein triftiger Grund .

Grüße und viel Spass, falls das Treffen stattfindet.

Ralph


----------



## tnt369 (7 Juli 2011)

hallo!
kann mich leider erst jetzt wieder melden.
ich war oben auf der burg im biergarten (burgkeller)
und hab uns dort für freitag abend 20uhr einen tisch
für ca. 5-10 personen reserviert auf den namen "sps-forum".
ich bin gespannt wer alles kommt. hab noch zwei
gute kollegen dabei (sind schlosser, aber voll in
ordnung).
bis morgen
thomas


----------



## mariob (8 Juli 2011)

Mist,
wenn das heute ist kann ich das vergessen, oder nächster Freitag?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tnt369 (8 Juli 2011)

ne, ist schon heute.
tische sind reserviert, wetter passt auch.
ich mach jetzt dann feierabend und bin dann
ab 8 oben im biergarten.

bis dann!
thomas


----------



## thomass5 (8 Juli 2011)

Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß und das das Bier schmeckt.

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (11 Juli 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> hallo!
> kann mich leider erst jetzt wieder melden.
> ich war oben auf der burg im biergarten (burgkeller)
> und hab uns dort für freitag abend 20uhr einen tisch
> ...





thomass5 schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß und das das Bier schmeckt.
> 
> Thomas



Ich war zum erstem Mal im Biergarten vom Burgkeller!
Sehr schön Anlage. Leider war ich der Einzige vom 
Sachsenstammtisch.  

Frank


----------



## mariob (11 Juli 2011)

Öhm,
wie jetzt, niemand weiter dagewesen?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## IBFS (11 Juli 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Öhm,
> wie jetzt, niemand weiter dagewesen?
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



..so ist es!

VL schrieb an besagtem Tage zwar fleißig hier im Forum, aber auf meine PN hat er leider nicht reagiert ... der kann mich wohl nicht mehr leiden  

Frank


----------



## Homer79 (12 Juli 2011)

hat den wenigstens das Bier geschmeckt? 



> ... der kann mich wohl nicht mehr leiden


 
...das is bitter...:sm15:


----------



## mariob (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
trotzdem nochmal neuer Anlauf?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (13 Juli 2011)

.... gern, nur wann? Bei mir wirds aber erst wieder was Ende August. Ebenso wäre tendentiell Samstag bei mir arbeitstechn. besser.

Thomas


----------



## Homer79 (13 Juli 2011)

bei mir wirds in nächster zeit auch erstmal nichts...


----------



## RGerlach (13 Juli 2011)

Also können wir Anfang September vormerken.

Im Sommer sind spontane Treffen doch sehr optimistisch.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juli 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> VL schrieb an besagtem Tage zwar fleißig hier im Forum, aber auf meine PN hat er leider nicht reagiert ... der kann mich wohl nicht mehr leiden
> 
> Frank



jetz mußte ich sogar selber nachschauen, war ich mir doch eigentlich sicher... zwischen 7.7. 09:23 und 11.7. 16:11 keinen beitrag geschrieben ich habe. deine PN hab ich am 9. gelesen, da war das thema schon durch...

UND: DICH konnte ich noch nie leiden *ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (13 Juli 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> jetz mußte ich sogar selber nachschauen, war ich mir doch eigentlich sicher... zwischen 7.7. 09:23 und 11.7. 16:11 keinen beitrag geschrieben ich habe. deine PN hab ich am 9. gelesen, da war das thema schon durch...
> 
> UND: DICH konnte ich noch nie leiden *ROFL*



Du Lumich ;-)  als ich die PN schrieb, war deine ONLINE-LAMPE auf GRÜN!

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juli 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Du Lumich ;-)  als ich die PN schrieb, war deine ONLINE-LAMPE auf GRÜN!
> 
> Frank



kein popup -> da ist die dicke aber kleine 1 in der statusleiste gerne mal übersehbar ... tut mir ja leid, hatte das ganze thema auch irgendwie aus den augen verloren...


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2012)

Ende september 2012!


----------



## thomass5 (12 Juli 2012)

Gern, wann und wo? Damit ich frei nehmen kann wenn nötig. Wozu kann man den gratulieren bei dieser Ansage ;-) ?

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (12 Juli 2012)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Gern, wann und wo? Damit ich frei nehmen kann wenn nötig. Wozu kann man den gratulieren bei dieser Ansage ;-) ?
> 
> Thomas



hab gestern nur zwei stunden mit frank telefoniert und da kam die idee auf...


----------



## hucki (12 Juli 2012)

Heißt Sachsen eigentlich wieder fast Tschechien oder könnte da auch mal ein Anhalt dran hängen?


----------



## IBFS (12 Juli 2012)

hucki schrieb:


> Heißt Sachsen eigentlich wieder fast Tschechien oder könnte da auch mal ein Anhalt dran hängen?



Wenn du nicht vergisst kurz vor Tschechien zeitig genug *An*zu*halten*, dann komm nach Dresden ....

Frank


----------



## hucki (12 Juli 2012)

Weiß nicht.
Unser größter sächsischer Kunde vor eurer Haustür ist ja nicht mehr zahlungsfähig.
Vielleicht ist das ansteckend und ich muss dann mit leerer Brieftasche nach Hause. 


Aber im Ernst - verlockend wär's, sind aber schon 2,5-3h Autofahrt.


----------



## vierlagig (12 Juli 2012)

hucki schrieb:


> Weiß nicht.
> Unser größter sächsischer Kunde vor eurer Haustür ist ja nicht mehr zahlungsfähig.
> Vielleicht ist das ansteckend und ich muss dann mit leerer Brieftasche nach Hause.
> 
> ...



1. nimm die bahn, für 21,-€ "Sachsen(-Anhalt)-Ticket Gültig einen Tag lang in Thüringen, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt, in allen Nahverkehrszügen der DB und der teilnehmenden Eisenbahnen, sowie in vielen Verkehrsverbünden"

2. eurer größter sächsische kunde? aber sicher nicht aus mittel und/oder ostsachsen ... das sind nämlich die, die den motor hier am laufen halten ;o)

so, präzisierung gerade schwierig, da frank seine versprochenen reisedaten noch nicht zur verfügung gestellt hat, oder warst du das - ich hab gestern und heut soviel über urlaub geredet und nachgedacht und den für nächste woche geplanten fehmarn-urlaub auch gerade kurzenhand auf kos verlegt, da kann ich schon mal durcheinander kommen - wo august/anfang september unterwegs bist? ... ferien sollten in den letzten zwei september wochen in sachsen und anhalt vorbei sein - also orientieren wir auf KW 38/39 ... freitags oder samstags ... abstimmungen wie gewohnt: frei von der leber weg...

zum ort: also ich hab auch kein problem damit, die dresdner bagasche in meinen 3BG zu laden und z.b. nach freiberch oder kaorl-maorcks-schdadd zu fahrn und zurück - frank weiß schon, dass ich das darf ...

input! jetzt!


----------



## hucki (12 Juli 2012)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> 2. eurer größter sächsische kunde? aber sicher nicht aus mittel und/oder ostsachsen ... das sind nämlich die, die den motor hier am laufen halten ;o)
> ...


Den *Motor* halten die sicher am Laufen, auch mit ihrer Tochter hier im Nordharz. Nur 2008 macht denen wohl immer noch zu schaffen.
Was nicht so schön ist - dass sie die Braut (auch auf unsere Kosten) noch bis zum letzten Tag herausgeputzt haben.





vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> also orientieren wir auf KW 38/39 ... freitags oder samstags ... abstimmungen wie gewohnt: frei von der leber weg...
> 
> zum ort: also ich hab auch kein problem damit, die dresdner bagasche in meinen 3BG zu laden und z.b. nach freiberch oder kaorl-maorcks-schdadd ...


Wenn ich mich entschließen kann, dann lieber KW39. Am WE davor kann ich definitiv nicht, da hat mein Sohn Geburtstag. Und dann auch lieber Dresden, müssen ja nicht noch weiter in den Urwald vordringen.
Ich hätte da sonst eher so Halle/Leipzig, aber nichts Spezielles, im Auge gehabt. Einfach nur wegen der halben Strecke und immer noch (oder fast) Sachsen.


----------



## thomass5 (13 Juli 2012)

Mir wären momentan beide Wochen recht. Wie immer lieber Sa als Fr. Wenn wir uns auf einen Fr. einigen, dann bitte rechtzeitig zwecks Urlaubsschein für den Cheffe. Der Ort ist mir auch gleich.
Viele grüße aus dem   Urwald 
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (2 September 2012)

So, es ist Anfang September. Gibts schon was Konkretes?


----------



## marlob (4 Februar 2013)

Ist bei euch mal wieder was geplant. Bin momentan in Leipzig und würde dann mal vorbei kommen


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2013)

Ich hole das noch mal nach oben. Vielleicht gibt's ja doch noch einen Sachsenstammtisch in nächster Zeit 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomass5 (10 Februar 2013)

meinetwegen gern



Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> meinetwegen gern



Ich mache mal ein paar Terminvorschläge nachdem ich mit IBFS ein paar PN ausgetauscht habe.
Wir hätten beide am Montag 4.3. oder Freitag 8.3. Zeit


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2013)

Nach Austausch einiger PNs haben wir dann 4(5) Teilnehmer

IBFS
marlob
thomass5
hucki?

Treffen am Freitag 8.3.2013 um ?? Uhr im Watzke.
Was ist mit den anderen aus Dresden und Umgebung?
Muss man im Watzke einen Tisch bestellen? Ich war noch nicht dort.


----------



## hucki (16 Februar 2013)

Gibt aber ganz schön viele Watzkes in Dresden?!

Bis wann hätte ich denn Zeit, um meine Dienstplanung dahingehend zu checken und mich eventuell für den 3h Ausflug zu entscheiden?


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Gibt aber ganz schön viele Watzkes in Dresden?!
> 
> Bis wann hätte ich denn Zeit, um meine Dienstplanung dahingehend zu checken und mich eventuell für den 3h Ausflug zu entscheiden?


Komme selber nicht aus Dresden und das mit Watzke habe ich von IBFS. Am  besten ist er meldet sich mal dazu, damit wir nachher nicht in  verschiedenden Watzkes unser Bier trinken 
Ich würde sagen, einfach vorbei kommen ohne Anmeldungszwang


----------



## IBFS (16 Februar 2013)

Bitte das hier:

http://www.watzke.de/ballhaus.html


----------



## thomass5 (16 Februar 2013)

Wir waren immer Kötzschenbrodaer str. Komme auch nicht aus dd. 

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## hucki (16 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bitte das hier:
> 
> http://www.watzke.de/ballhaus.html





thomass5 schrieb:


> Wir waren immer Kötschenbrodaer str. ...


Scheint ja das Gleiche zu sein.


----------



## thomass5 (16 Februar 2013)

werde dann gleich mal ein Hotel buchen...

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## hucki (16 Februar 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> werde dann gleich mal ein Hotel buchen...


Kannst Du was in der Nähe empfehlen?

Wenn wir in Dohna arbeiten, übernachten wir oft im Maxen in Maxen, aber das ist ja noch 'n ganzes Ende südlich.


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2013)

Habe da gerade mal einen Tisch zu 19 Uhr bestellt. Passt das allen?


----------



## thomass5 (16 Februar 2013)

denke schon.
Ich war letztens im Windsor Roßmäsler Str.  das waren 5 min zu Fuß

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## thomass5 (17 Februar 2013)

soeben wieder dort via HRS gebucht. 35€ die Nacht.

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2013)

bis dahin!
4L


----------



## RGerlach (19 Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auch dabei.
Da kann ich mal die Bahnverbindung probieren.

Ralph


----------



## vierlagig (19 Februar 2013)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei.
> Da kann ich mal die Bahnverbindung probieren.
> ...



die letzte bahn fährt gegen 1, die nächste dann um 6 ... um die ecke vom watzke gibts ne table dance bar zum verkürzen der wartezeit ^^


----------



## thomass5 (19 Februar 2013)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die letzte bahn fährt gegen 1, die nächste dann um 6 ... um die ecke vom watzke gibts ne table dance bar zum verkürzen der wartezeit ^^



... und ich hab schon ein Hotel gebucht. 

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## hucki (26 Februar 2013)

Hab' erstmal gebucht und mich bei meinem Chef für 'ne  freiwillige Dienstreise angemeldet. 

Meine Madam will eh' zu irgend einem Frauendings. Weiß auch nicht, was da am 8. los is'?





Woran erkennt man sich dann eigentlich?
Wird ja wohl keiner 'ne Rose mitbringen, oder?


----------



## DelphiFG (26 Februar 2013)

Also mit dem Gedanken mal vorbeizukommen spiel ich auch grad. sind ja nur 30km von mir. 

des lokal schaut aber sehr nach anzugsordnung aus... nicht bissle hoch gegriffen?

mfg matthias


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man sich dann eigentlich?
> Wird ja wohl keiner 'ne Rose mitbringen, oder?



die frage kommt immer wieder

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....f-der-SPS-IPC-DRIVES-2012?p=413712#post413712


----------



## DelphiFG (26 Februar 2013)

könnte schwierig werden. habe keine Brille, Fliege, Hemd...

Hose habe ich! Aber der Überbiss ist leider zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.


----------



## thomass5 (26 Februar 2013)

Kleiderordnung gibts dort nicht. Der Tischbesteller hatte seinen Namen schon per PN mitgeteilt. 

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## marlob (26 Februar 2013)

Habe gerade eben bei Watzke zusätzlich zu meinem Namen noch SPS-Forum angegeben. Also sollte es dann kein Problem mehr sein nach dem richtigen Tisch zu fragen. 

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## marlob (26 Februar 2013)

Habe bis jetzt folgende Personen

IBFS
marlob
thomass5
hucki
RGerlach
vierlagig?? 

Wenn da nicht jemand fehlt einfach melden oder so vorbei kommen. 

Treffen am Freitag 8.3.2013 um 19 Uhr im Watzke



==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## RGerlach (27 Februar 2013)

Hallo Marlob, 

Du hast mich unterschlagen.

Der Termin steht schon in meinem Kalender und die Bahnzeiten sind geprüft. 

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2013)

DelphiFG schrieb:


> Also mit dem Gedanken mal vorbeizukommen spiel ich auch grad. sind ja nur 30km von mir.
> 
> des lokal schaut aber sehr nach anzugsordnung aus... nicht bissle hoch gegriffen?
> 
> mfg matthias


Habe mich da auf die Empfehlungen der anderen verlassen. Wenn da aber Anzugpflicht besteht fallen wir auf jeden Fall auf


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2013)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo Marlob,
> 
> Du hast mich unterschlagen.
> 
> ...


Eben nachgetragen Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> denke schon.
> Ich war letztens im Windsor Roßmäsler Str.  das waren 5 min zu Fuß
> 
> Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


Habe da eben auch mal gebucht. Dann brauche ich abends nicht zurück nach Leipzig und kann mir auch mal das eine oder andere Bier gönnen:sm24:


----------



## vierlagig (5 März 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Vierlagig??



die Fragezeichen sind berechtigt. vierlagig wird klein geschrieben!


----------



## marlob (5 März 2013)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die Fragezeichen sind berechtigt. vierlagig wird klein geschrieben!


Meine CAPS Lock Taste hat sich wohl für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde selbstständig gemacht


----------



## marlob (5 März 2013)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die Fragezeichen sind berechtigt. vierlagig wird klein geschrieben!


Können die Fragezeichen denn der Backspace Taste zum Opfer fallen oder soll ich die stehen lassen:?:


----------



## vierlagig (5 März 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Können die Fragezeichen denn der Backspace Taste zum Opfer fallen oder soll ich die stehen lassen:?:



würde das irgendetwas ändern?
vielleicht mag ich auch einfach undercover kommen


----------



## Ralle (5 März 2013)

vierlagig schrieb:


> würde das irgendetwas ändern?
> vielleicht mag ich auch einfach undercover kommen



Schade, ich bin in Kanada und kann nicht kommen.
Ich weiß, wie du aussiehst  !


----------



## marlob (5 März 2013)

vierlagig schrieb:


> würde das irgendetwas ändern?
> vielleicht mag ich auch einfach undercover kommen


2 Zeichen weniger, das entlastet die Datenbank
Ob du jetzt Undercover kommst oder dich zu erkennen gibst, ich gehe davon aus das du da bist:sm24:


----------



## IBFS (8 März 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Treffen am Freitag 8.3.2013 um 19 Uhr im Watzke



Bis denne....


----------



## thomass5 (8 März 2013)

Gerade im Hotel angekommen. Bis dann....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## marlob (8 März 2013)

Dann sind wir uns gerade unten begegnet 


==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomass5 (8 März 2013)

Ok.  18:45 werd ich loslaufen...

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## hucki (8 März 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns gerade unten begegnet


Oder wir, war auch um die Zeit da.



thomass5 schrieb:


> Ok.  18:45 werd ich loslaufen...


Werde auch gleich da sein.


----------



## thomass5 (8 März 2013)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommi (8 März 2013)

SKOL; und Viel Spaß noch...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marlob (9 März 2013)

Jetzt war ich auch beim Sachsenstammtisch. Schade nur das das Brauhhaus so früh zu macht. Aber die Kneipe wo vl uns nachher hingeführt hat war auch nicht uninteressant. Jedenfalls haben die hübsche Kellnerinen
Also noch mal Danke an alle für den schönen und unterhaltsamen Abend:beer:

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## vierlagig (9 März 2013)

schön, dass du dich erinnerst! ;-)
erst hast du zwar noch andere positive Aspekte an dem laden gefunden aber dass es dir das junge ding angetan hat und du das drum herum vergisst ist durchaus nachvollziehbar! 
gute Reise und bis bald!


----------



## thomass5 (16 August 2017)

Da ich am Wochenende am Watzke vorbeigefahren bin, möchte ich mal so in die Runde Fragen ob der Stammtisch mal wieder auflebt. Wir können uns auch bei Interesse in einer anderen sächs. Metropole treffen.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## marlob (16 August 2017)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Da ich am Wochenende am Watzke vorbeigefahren bin, möchte ich mal so in die Runde Fragen ob der Stammtisch mal wieder auflebt. Wir können uns auch bei Interesse in einer anderen sächs. Metropole treffen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Thomas


Alternativ kannst ja auch in einer westfälischen "Metropole" vorbei gucken
10. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW


----------



## Tommi (16 August 2017)

marlob schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst ja auch in einer westfälischen "Metropole" vorbei gucken
> 10. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW



das ist eine gute Idee...


----------



## mariob (16 August 2017)

Hallo Thomas,
ich wäre dabei . Termin müßte man sich abstimmen, da ich zur Zeit Gefahr laufe sporadisch  am WE arbeiten zu dürfen....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## RGerlach (17 August 2017)

Also ich habe auch Interesse.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## mariob (21 August 2017)

Hallo,
ich halte das mal ein wenig am kochen, Thomas hatte mal mir gegenüber geäußert das das auch mal in Zwickau stattfinden kann. Im Grunde können auch wir drei einen Termin hier bekanntgeben und wer noch dazustößt ist willkommen . Ich denke das das eh die beste Variante ist.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (21 August 2017)

Sollten wir Zwickau als Ort wählen, wäre ein empfehlenswerter Programmpunkt dies hier:
http://www.horch-museum.de/startseite/1/&itemId=149


----------



## mariob (21 August 2017)

Hi,
na dann werden wir doch mal konkreter, ich habe zwar keinen Vorschlag für eine Örtlichkeit (hier sind sogar die Kriminellen weggezogen) aber für nächsten Freitag oder Samstag stände ich zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## RGerlach (22 August 2017)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich leider ausgebucht.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## thomass5 (22 August 2017)

Bin leider die nächsten beiden Woch.enenden auch ausgebucht.


----------



## mariob (23 August 2017)

Hi,
naja, ist doch was, nächste Woche wird bei mir auch eher schwierig, seit heute gehöre ich der Soko Hochregal an und das geht nur am WE.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## RGerlach (24 August 2017)

Also fassen wir zusammen: Interesse vorhanden; Termin schwierig, doch möglich.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## mariob (24 August 2017)

Hi,
natürlich, wenn jemand was vorschlägt bin ich dabei. Hucki, bist Du eventuell mit dabei?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hucki (24 August 2017)

Ich hätte Interesse, aber auch Terminschwierigkeiten. Deshalb bisher die Zurückhaltung.

Das nächste wirklich Freie wäre das WE vom 13.10. und da lacht micht auch der Termin in Bielefeld an.
Ich wohn' ja so ziemlich in der Mitte von beidem.


Diesen Freitag komme ich z.B. von Italien die A9 hoch. Da hätte man vlt. noch eine Zwischenübernachtung einlegen können.
Bei ähnlichen Gelegenheiten ergibt sich unter Umständen doch noch kurzfristig auch eher was bei mir.


----------



## mariob (25 August 2017)

Naja,
wie gesagt ich hatte heute wieder Powwow, der Fahrplan ist etwas konkreter geworden, nächste Woche ginge sehr wahrscheinlich auch bei mir. Weiter kann ich zur Zeit nicht planen, sorry.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hucki (25 August 2017)

mariob schrieb:


> nächste Woche ginge sehr wahrscheinlich auch bei mir.


Das ist erst der Freitag mit dem Rückweg A9. (Heute habe ich aufgrund des Umzugs meines Sohnes gar nicht mehr für voll genommen.) Eine zusätzliche Übernachtung irgendwo zwischen Chemnitz - Erfurt, Hof - Leipzig wie z.B. Zwickau sollte also drin sein.
Muss dann nur ein Hotel mit abgeschlossenem Parkplatz finden.


----------



## hucki (2 September 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Das nächste wirklich Freie wäre das WE vom 13.10. und da lacht micht auch der Termin in Bielefeld an.


Der Termin ist nun ans NRW-Treffen weggegangen.
Aber es findet sich bestimmt noch eine andere Gelegenheit.


----------



## thomass5 (8 November 2018)

So, ich hol das Thema wieder einmal hoch.
Ich bin die erste Dezemberwoche in DD. Wer hat Lust sich auf ein Bier zu treffen?

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## hucki (8 November 2018)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ich bin die erste Dezemberwoche in DD. Wer hat Lust sich auf ein Bier zu treffen?


Hätte Lust, werd' allerdings nach jetzigem Stand wohl in München sein.


----------



## RGerlach (9 November 2018)

Ich habe auch Lust. Schauen wir mal, ob wir einen Termin finden.


----------



## hucki (2 November 2022)

Bevor es im anderen Thread untergeht ->
von @Tommi  kam ein Vorschlag für ein mögliches Treffen an Sachsens Grenze:



Tommi schrieb:


> hucki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aussichtsturm "Rostiger Nagel":​
> ...



Vielleicht klappt's ja nächstes Jahr mal wieder mit einem Treffen.
Das letzte datiert nun schon auf 2013 zurück...


----------



## thomass5 (2 November 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Bevor es im anderen Thread untergeht ->
> von @Tommi  kam ein Vorschlag für ein mögliches Treffen an Sachsens Grenze:
> 
> 
> ...


gern


----------



## waldy (3 November 2022)

Hallo,
mich würde es auch interessieren, kommt vierlagig auch noch zum Forumstreffung bei euch?
Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2022)

vierlagig: Letzte Aktivität: 15. Dezember 2020


----------



## waldy (3 November 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> vierlagig: Letzte Aktivität: 15. Dezember 2020


das habe ich schon früher gesehen.

Und hat keine Kontakte zu ihm?

Ich vermute da haben viele Leute mit mit unterhalten.

Warum ist er so einfach aufgehört?

Gruß


----------



## hucki (3 November 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Warum ist er so einfach aufgehört?



War das nicht sogar mal Deine Signatur:
"Das Kreuz rechts oben ist das Portal ins reale Leben."?
🤷‍♂️


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 November 2022)

Ich stell vor heute Abend Dresden. Bin jetzt beim Frauenkirche


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2022)




----------

